# كيف تكون صاحب مهارة فائقة فى التظبيط والتعليق



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*. **ازاى تخلى البنات تموت فيك...*​

*أولا : البنت بتحب الولد التقيل*
*خلى دمك تقيل عليها*
*سوق الرخامه عليها سوق التلامه والغلاسه ولو ما بتعرفش*
*تسوق*
*طلع*​

*رخصه..... مطلعتش....اضرب رخصه*​ 
*

*​ 

*ثانيا : البنت بتحب الولد الغنى*​ 
*اسرق .... انهب ..... اعمل اى حاجه عشان يبقى عندك فلوس*
*فلوس*​ 
*كتير... كتير اوى اوى اوى كمان*
*مش ضرورى حلال يستحب انها*​ 
*تكون كمان حرام*
*عشان تحس ان انت كريم عبد العزيز فى حرميه كيجى2 ولو*
*ما عندكش فلوس .......وفاشل*
*ارسم عليها انك غنى*​ 
*

*​ 
*اشتغلها.. هو انت يعنى لاقى شغل يا فاشل اشتغلها *
*واعملها شغلانتك.*​ 




*ثالثا : البنت بتحب الولد الى ماتفهموش*​ 
*خليك متخلف فى اسلوبك وطريقتك*
*معاها خليك اهبل فى كلامك*
*ماتديهاش كلمه*
*مفيده ابدا تفهمها منك وان فهمت كلمه منك*​ 
*ارجع قولها عكسها خليها تتهبل ولا تفهمش حاجه خالص*​ 
*

*​ 



*رابعا : البنت بتحب الولد الكداب*​ 
*افتح عليها علب احكيلها عن رحلاتك للمريخ وغزواتك وفتوحاتك*
*كلمها عن اختراعك للبنسلين وعن قدراتك الخارقه على الطيران وقرايه افكار الناس*​ 
*وانك بتعرف كل حاجه فى الدنيا واهم حاجه انك بتعرف هى بتروح فين كل يوم وبتخرج تهبب ايه وتقابل مين.*​ 
*

*​ 



*خامسا :البنت بتحب الولد الحبوب المحبوب*​ 
*استخف نفسك وخليك كده فريش طول الوقت وغلس على كل خلق الله*​ 
*وهزر فى اى وقت وبداعى ومن غير داعى حسسها ان كل الناس بتحبك تهزر معاهم.*​ 

*

 *​ 

*سادسا : البنت بتحب الولد الى مش راجل*​ 

*خليك ناعم كده وبسكوته وحساس اوى خالص جدا موت عالاخر ياى حس شويه*​ 
*

*​ 

*سابعا :البنت بتحب الولد الى يفهمها انها احلى بنت*​ 
*اوصفلها فى جمالها واحكيلها قد ايه هى فاتنه*
*وحلاوتها مدوباك ومسهراك يا حبه عينك *
*وان هى الوحيده فى العالم الى حلوه وهى بس الى يتبصلها*​ 
*لان البنت لازم تحس انها احلى واحده لان ماعندهاش عقل يفهم*​ 

*

*​ 

*ثامنا : البنت **تموت **فى الولد الى شكله معتوه*​ 
*البس لبس غبى ....لازم تسقط البنطلون*
*البس تيشيرتات مرسوم عليها فران وكلاب وحمير*
*البس جزم حمرا وكوتشات خضرا وخليك بلياتشو*
*حاول تغير فى اسلوب لبسك البس هدومك بالمقلوب وبرضه ما تنساش تسقط البنطلون*
*طول شعرك ونزله على عينيك واحلق خط بعرض 3سم فى نص راسك بالطول*​ 
*لو عمر دياب مره حلق حواجبه اوع تتردد اديها حواجب على طول.*​ 

*

*​ 

*تاسعا : البنت بتحب الولد التافه*​ 
*اتكلم ع التمثيليات وبرامج التليفزيون والاغانى الجديده*
*والفيديوكليبات والمطربات والمطربين وخد بالك من النقطه الجايه دى بقى*
*اقنعها ان انت صوتك حلو وبتغنى وقريب هيكتشفو*​ 
*موهبتك وهيخلوك تغنى فى برنامج مواقف وطرائف الحيوانات*​ 

*

*​ 

*عاشرا : البنت تحب الولد الى بيحب غيرها.*​ 
*عمرك سمعت عن بنت حبت واحد*
*بيحبها*
*لاء*
*طيب خد النصيحه دى.. اهم نصيحه وسر نجاح اى علاقه باى بنت*
*البنت ماتحبش اى واحد يحبها.. وتحب اى واحد تكون هى*
*ولا على باله ..طنشها واركنها ولا تحسسها انها بنى ادمه*
*واهم حاجه الكلام*
*الى فات ده كله شرط انك تعمله مع*
*اكتر من بنت ويستحب*
*يكونوا خمس بنات او من مضاعفات العدد خمسه*
*لان ده الرقم الى بيمنع الحسد والنقص فى **البنات **.*
*اوع تكون هى الوحيده فى حياتك ولو مش لاقى بنات تانيه غيرها*
*اتصرف...*
*صاحب اى شغاله ولا اى بياعه خضار*
*ولا اى شحاته*
*((نوع كده وخليك واد كووووووول))*
*النتيـــــــــــجــة*
*هتعلق نص بنات الدنيا والنص التانى هيعلقو واحد تانى قرا*
*نفس الموضوع ولوأنت و هو اتفقتوا سوا ممكن تبقو تبدلوا مع بعض النص بتاعك والنص بتاعه لو كل واحد اتخنق من النص بتاعه*
*طبعا هتسأل وباقى شبان الدنيا*
*يابنى دول خلاص ندهتهم النداهه كلهم كمنشات ومعظمهم مضحوك عليه وعايش فى وهم معيشاه فيه بنت*​ 




*واخيرا اجرى انا بأه قبل مضرب*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلك هتضرب فعلاً يا كوازيكى


----------

